# Best Broadband Provider?



## suicra05 (6 Jun 2021)

Looking to change my broadband provider. Unfortunately a lot of the providers seem to have customer service issues.
Can anybody recommend a good broadband provider for the Dublin area?


----------



## Protocol (6 Jun 2021)

What type of broadband?

Mobile broadband over 3G or 4G?

Cable broadband over the cable TV network?

ADSL/VDSL broadband over the telephone line network?

Maybe Siro FTTH, if available in your area?


----------



## suicra05 (7 Jun 2021)

Protocol said:


> What type of broadband?
> 
> Mobile broadband over 3G or 4G?
> 
> ...


Broadband for the home.
On TV network, over telephone line or other.


----------



## gianni (7 Jun 2021)

I've had contracts with Eir, Digiweb, Vodafone & Pure. I've been happiest with the customer service of Pure.


----------



## Zenith63 (7 Jun 2021)

I’ve had Eir Fibre-To-The-Home broadband for about 2 years now, it has been rock solid and very quick, I’d highly recommend it. I had Virgin Media cable broadband for years before that and also found it very solid and quick, would also recommend. If you have the choice I would go with a fibre-to-the-home option, next best is cable (TV) broadband.


----------



## mathepac (7 Jun 2021)

It depends on your location and the availability of providers and services in your immediate area. No one answer will solve all problems due to the piecemeal implementation of services and the multiplicity of retail and wholesale providers, a hodge-podge, a mixum-getherum typical of tech "solutions" in this country.


----------



## Ordinary User (8 Jun 2021)

on a separate note, bear in my mind the following:
1. *what's the notice period* of current and future broadband provider - in case you decide to switch after the end of your contract
2. if you are *switch between e.g. tv cable broadband to phone line broadband* - just ensure that the old subscription is cancelled. The new provider may claim that they look after notifying your previous broadband provider but that's not always the case.
3. working from home since March 2020, I've noticed during the conference calls that phone cable broadband with lower max speed is more reliable than tv cable broadband and it's due to their *infrastructure* (underground vs above the ground) - but I'm outside Dublin region.


----------



## Frank (11 Jun 2021)

Talked to friend who recently got 5G BB after a saga with Eir in Newcastle beside Peamount. 

The guy he dealt with sent him a modem for a week to try 
working from home both of them and 2 teenage kids so hard on BB 

After a month he is very happy getting better download 
He id buy a mesh as well to spread the wifi throughout the house. 
Recommended by the salesman.  

I am on Virgin and have been very happy for over a decade 

Tried to switch to Eir once and never again disgraceful what they call customer service.


----------



## Peanuts20 (14 Jun 2021)

I've had no real issues with Virgin, like many of these suppliers, you need a cup of coffee and a lot of patience trying to get through to their contact centre but installation and reliability has all been fine.


----------

